# JTable wird nicht angezeigt



## erdmulch (25. Sep 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine allgemeine frage.
warum wird ein JTextfield auf einem JFrame angezeigt, während eine JTable nicht angezeigt wird!
und wie mach ich das die JTable auf dem JFrame angezeigt wird?

danke im voraus


----------



## XHelp (25. Sep 2011)

Weil du es beim JTextField richtig machst und bei JTable nicht? :bahnhof:
How to Use Tables (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## erdmulch (25. Sep 2011)

und was mach ich falsch ;(

das funktioniert


```
JTextField Editor = new JTextField();
   Editor.setBounds(620, 160, 600, 420);
   p2.add(Editor);
```

und das funktioniert nicht warum? hab nur JTextfield durch JTable ausgetauscht!


```
JTable Editor = new JTable();
   Editor.setBounds(620, 160, 600, 420);
   p2.add(Editor);
```


----------



## XHelp (25. Sep 2011)

Wieso sollte das nicht funktionieren? Oder hast du gedacht, dass du mit 
	
	
	
	





```
new JTable()
```
 eine vollwertige Excel-Tabelle mit allem drum und dran bekommst?


----------



## Gast2 (25. Sep 2011)

Hat die Tabelle auch nen Inhalt?
Den Tabellenheader siehst du nur wenn du die Tabelle in ein ScrollPane steckst.


----------



## erdmulch (25. Sep 2011)

ich glaub es hat mit meinem tabpane zu tun
aber was mach ich falsch?


```
String[][] columnNames = {
		   {"Land", "Fluss"}
   };
   
   String[][] data = {
		   {"Deutschland", "Donau"},
		   {"Großbritanien, Themse"}
		   };
   
   JTable Editor = new JTable(columnNames, data);
   Editor.setBounds(620, 160, 600, 420);
   tabpane.add(new JScrollPane(Editor));
   tabpane.setVisible(true);
```


----------



## Gast2 (25. Sep 2011)

Poste bitte mal nen KSKB.


----------



## XHelp (25. Sep 2011)

die Größe des Scrollpanes ist nicht gesetzt, versuch es mal mit:

```
JTable editor = new JTable(columnNames, data);
   JScrollPane pane = new JScrollPane(editor);
   pane.setBounds(620, 160, 600, 420);
   tabpane.add(pane);
```


----------



## erdmulch (25. Sep 2011)

hat leider nichts gebracht
ich bin am Ende???:L

hat es was mit setLayout(null); zu tun?
was anderes kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen


----------



## erdmulch (25. Sep 2011)

Ok ich hab´s!!

Danke


```
String[][] columnNames = {
		   {"Land", "Fluss"}
   };
   
   String[][] data = {
		   {"Deutschland", "Donau"},
		   {"Großbritanien, Themse"}
		   };

   JTable editor = new JTable(columnNames, data);
   JScrollPane pane = new JScrollPane(editor);
   pane.setBounds(620, 160, 600, 420);
   p2.add(pane);
```


----------



## Camino (25. Sep 2011)

erdmulch hat gesagt.:


> hat leider nichts gebracht


Das ist leider keine aussagekräftige Beschreibung oder Fehlermeldung.


> ich bin am Ende???:L


Na na na, wer wird denn so schnell aufgeben...?



> hat es was mit setLayout(null); zu tun?
> was anderes kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen


Dazu wäre es mal nicht schlecht, wenn du mehr von dem relevanten Code posten würdest. Ansonsten kann hier nämlich nur geraten werden. Und damit machst du dir hier keine Freunde...


----------



## bERt0r (25. Sep 2011)

Java: Null Layout is Evil


----------

